# ~Medfield State Hospital



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I know this place is nothing special but had fun taking exteriors.

Medfield State is open to the public daily from 6AM - 6PM.

All shots can be seen on my flickr page.
www.flickr.com/photos/gmack24

Enjoy.

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

You didn't take the bedpan? Man, those things are priceless for lazy people like me!

It's nice to see all those boarded up buildings. Oh the injustice of providing housing, food, medication and therapy to those who need it. It is so much better to allow them their constitutional rights to sleep in gutters out in the cold! God Save the Commonwealth!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Great Pictures Gmack. I went the DOC Academy (for Norfolk Count Sheriff's Dept) there in 1986 and it brings back memories of Sgt. Jim Brooks screaming at us...


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Gives me the creeps


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Usa8235 said:


> Gives me the creeps


Ditto


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Can you imagine being up there at night?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Usa8235 said:


> Can you imagine being up there at night?


Not willingly.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I love Abandon\urban photography


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

When that place closed, we got flooded with crazies and sex offenders, due to our being in Norfolk County and having so much "social services" (free stuff) available.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Usa8235 said:


> Gives me the creeps


 There's a picture at Ellis Island taken before the big renovations began and it's from one of the old hospital buildings. I love the picture because it's a chair in an otherwise empty room and near the window. It's like someone long since dead is just sitting there wondering when it'll be his turn to enter America.

Creepy and poignant.


----------

